# Kona KE 55N?



## reddog5 (Aug 8, 2011)

Want a guitar for the kids to learn on. I've played for many years, acoustic and electric. This is a small scale so should be ok for them and me. Any cons? Ft. Worth based. I would love a Gibson, but they will F it up quick, also, does anyone use a blue tooth for the amp? Thanks


----------

